# Bowfront Canopy



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Just thought I would upload some pics of a canopy i made for my brother in law's 36 gallon bowfront. Getting the angles in the front was a pain. It has since been stained.


----------



## jbarilow (Apr 25, 2011)

It looks an whole lot like an old western coffin  Came out nice, though!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice build! :thumb:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

very nicely built...


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Those are not easy to make. Looks awesome. I have a 55 bowfront with no canopy. Just a plexiglass piece thats not cut to fit to put the light over top. Looks terrible.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Chunkanese said:


> Those are not easy to make. Looks awesome. I have a 55 bowfront with no canopy. Just a plexiglass piece thats not cut to fit to put the light over top. Looks terrible.


That's how my 26g bowfront is.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you, It took forever finding the angles so that the 2 middle points would match up at the front where the curve is divided into 3rds, and for the 2 side boards to match up at the corners.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

couldnt you have tried steaming a beam? to fit the angle of the tank itself? seems tricky but maybe a local company could do it on the cheap since its only one board.. just a thought.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeh, I thought about that, but the stand for it is the made the same style, 3 boards on the front. So I wanted it to look the same.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

ooo alright makes sense then. grab some pics of the setup when its all done. i for one would like to see em.


----------



## sic_lic1o1 (Jul 13, 2004)

..


----------

